# Cognitive Behavioral Therapy; Input or Experiences



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

I would like to share what my experience with CBT is so far:I completed my second session 2 days ago. My first one was way back in January and it was more or less an assessment. At this point I'm doing CBT to cope with panic and anxiety, and I'm keeping my fingers crossed that once I improve on that area that maybe my IBS will improve too.So far it's going very well. My therapist (who is a registered clinical psychologist with a Ph.D.) gave me my 'homework'; over the next 2 weeks until my next session I'm to work on exposure therapy.. and this is definitely the hardest part of all. She wants me to go out twice a day and put myself in situations that I have been avoiding due to panic and anxiety. I am to log my experiences, from the day, the time, where I went, rate the anxiety I experienced, if I was on my own or with someone else, and if I used self talk or not. She also wants me to come up with coping statements of my own to help me through my exposure therapy.Yesterday I exceeded what she asked for







I went to one place by myself, and with my sister I went to 4 other places through out the day! This is the most I've exposed myself to my phobic situations in months. And by the third place I went to I was hardly anxious at all. I think having to log what I've been doing to help myself get better and having to present it to her in 2 weeks time is the kick in the butt I needed. I know I need to do it for myself, however with the guidance of a therapist it's like being a student all over again. I doubt she'd scold me if I didn't make an effort but for me the praise is priceless and to be able to reach of my goal of being independent and anxiety free will be the biggest accomplishment of my life.Along with therapy I'm reading the book called 'The Anxiety & Phobia Workbook' by E.Bourne. My therapist recommended this book, and it really helped me through those two months that I didn't see her. Apart from just learning how to cope and giving me the proper tools, the book has taught me to give myself credit for what I have accomplished so far, and when I think of it it's been quite a bit.I was getting quite depressed over the last couple of months. I was feeling hopeless and sad. I felt like I lost who I was and I believe I was letting panic define me. But when I thought about what I was doing to help myself I realized and admitted to myself that I wasn't doing much of anything but making excuses and feeling sorry for myself, and that's what prompted me to make a second appointment and start working on exposure. I can honestly say that the last 5 days are the best I've felt in 6 months.So for anyone who hasn't tried CBT or is considering it I urge you to give it a try. Maybe pick up the book I mentioned and see what you think. However, I would recommend using the book along with the help of therapist that specializes in CBT. Your therapist will be able to outline a program suitable to your needs. I'd also like to add that overcoming panic/anxiety is NOT an overnight thing. Give yourself LOTS of credit for every little thing you do, no matter how insignificant it may seem to those around you. And just like dealing with IBS, overcoming anxiety is a lifestyle change that takes time to adopt.For anyone struggling with anxiety/panic this forum is of excellent help and support and I encourage you to get the help you need to overcome it. Suffering from anxiety does NOT have to be a lifelong struggle.[This message has been edited by shyra22f (edited 04-19-2001).]


----------



## runnl8 (Mar 23, 2000)

HI Shyra!! I'm so glad to read this wonderful news girl!! I am supposed to be starting some CBT next week







I hope that I see results as fast and as hopefull as you are. Hey about Ed Bourne...did you know that I had a session with him via Bell South,hehe. Seriously, I have that book that you are talking about and it says that he does therapy via telephone. I talked to him once and he sent me a nice relaxation tape and some really helpful information on IBS. He was the NICEST guy ever! My insurance wouldn't cover the telephone visits, so I had to end it







Shame really, I believe that he honestly cared and could have helped me.Anyway, I'm so glad that you have hope now. This gives me hope too. I still don't know how I'll do though. You know, it's that low esteem thing I guess. Well, keep me posted gal.







Hugs,Megan[This message has been edited by runnl8 (edited 04-19-2001).]


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Dear Megan,Thanks for your encouragement, it's greatly appreciated







I had NO idea Mr.Bourne did telephone sessions, that's great news... especially for those who are housebound and unable to make it to therapy. I also didn't know that he is able to help with IBS, that's something I will bear in mind. It's unfortunate that you weren't able to continue therapy with him though







I know what a toll this takes on one's self esteem. I've been down in the dumps since it came about, but with every good experience it builds confidence. Like everything else it takes quite a bit of time to get over too. But at least there's hope right? Keep in mind it took me awhile to get to where I'm at now and I still have a ways to go.. I think it's a matter of keeping the good experiences with you and to know that somedays will be better than others (as is life in general) I wish you the VERY best of luck and keep us posted!







[This message has been edited by shyra22f (edited 04-19-2001).]


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Shyra, thanks for posting this here and I am glad to hear it is helping you. Way to go.







Megan, I am also glad to see you are going to try this route, keep us posted.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Good work, Shyra!------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Shyra, good to hear you are getting benefit from your new therapy. I also have Mr. Bourne's book and it is full of wisdom and understanding for reducing and eliminating anxiety disorders. It sure is hard to unlearn worrying about everything and to quit dreaming up disasters that haven't occurred. Keep up the good work and give it all you can, you will feel better and overcome a lot of your problems. Take it step by step and praise yourself for each accomplishment. You "deserve" to feel good. Good luck, Norb


----------

